# Una "ñ" para KF5 [CLOSED]

## natrix

Hola genturiones!!

En una de las PC que tengo gentoo, migré de KDE4 al nuevo e increíble KDE F5 (no es para tanto   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

Tenía funcionando a KDE4 en perfecto español, cuando migro a KF5 me instala todo en inglés y en los emerges me saltaba un error del tipo "unsupportable language".

Después de revisar los Locale  logro pasarlo al español pero descubro que konsole, editores de texto plano (kate, nano y otros) y los GUI de python no me reconocen las "ñ" y los acentos, sino que los reemplaza con símbolos extraños, pero cuando logro hacer andar el idioma, KF5 me regresa a inglés. 

Que estoy haciendo mal?

Leí la wiki de locale y de utf8 pero no di con la tecla

Acá les paso el contenido de los archivos que vengo modificando:

/etc/locale.gen

```
es_ES UTF-8

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

/etc/lenv.d/02locale

```

LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

```

Y por las dudas

```
$ eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   en_US

  [3]   en_US.iso88591

  [4]   en_US.utf8

  [5]   es_ES

  [6]   es_ES@euro

  [7]   es_ES.iso88591

  [8]   es_ES.iso885915@euro

  [9]   es_ES.utf8 *

  [10]  POSIX

  [11]  spanish

  [ ]   (free form)
```

Casi todas los cambios terminan con un "locale-gen" y un "env-update"

Ayuda!!!!!Last edited by natrix on Thu May 21, 2015 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MrBrutico

Perdona por el offtopic pero quiero probar kf5 y no se cual instalar KDE Frameworks  o kde plasma 5.2.1 o el 9999

----------

## natrix

No hay problema!!!

Al menos que seas desarrollador, instala kde-frameworks-5.7 que se encuentra en portage (no en el overlay de KDE)  y plasma-desktop-5.2 (que si requiere overlay) en conjunto con las aplicaciones en su versión 14.12. Con esto tendrás un KF5 y el nuevo Qt.

Todo lo demás todavía está demasiado a prueba como para confiarlo al desktop de una PC multipropósito.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Tu problema esta en la configuración de Xorg, revisa que teclado tienes configurado allí, igual dentro del entorno KDE.

----------

## natrix

Hola Eleazar Anzola, gracias por responder!

Revise las configuraciones de teclado y todo anda bien.

Además los errores no solo aparecen cuando yo escribo, sino en los menúes de python-GUI, salidas de konsole y otros más. Ejemplo

```
#su

Contrase?a:
```

----------

## esteban_conde

El problema que tienes se parece bastante al que yo tenia antes de hacer:

```
echo export LANG="es_ES.UTF-8" >>./.bashrc 
```

Si entras al escritorio como root hazlo tambien con  /root/.bashrc 

Espero que te funcione.

----------

## natrix

Hola Esteba:

No, no funcionó:

```
 $ su

Contrase�a: 

su: Fallo de autenticaci�n

```

----------

## esteban_conde

Edita .bashrc de nuevo y cambia 

```
export LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"
```

 por 

```
 setxkbmap es
```

 a ver si hay suerte.

----------

## quilosaq

@natrix:

¿Has instalado kde-l10n?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE#Localization

----------

## natrix

Hola

@esteban_conde:

Encontré que KF5 no instala por si solo "setxkbmap", igual, esta configurado como vos decías y nada.

@quilosaq

Parece ser que KF5 instala kde-l10n por si solo. Si, ya lo tenía instalado y configurado según la wiki y otros hilos.

Acá va otra rareza, en una PC con KDE4 funcionando a la perfección, tengo locale como sigue:

```
 $ locale

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Con KF5 tengo lo mismo pero no funciona, será algún bug? La cosa todavía está verde.

Más raro es que instalé KF5 sobre un KDE4 que funcionaba bien y se conservaron las configuraciones originales.

Por otro lado estoy siguiendo este hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1012258.html

Gracias a todos!!!

----------

## esteban_conde

No me queda claro que hayas instalado setxkbmap  si lo instalas ejecuta como usuario normal en consola setxkbmap es y luego intenta escribir una ñ,

----------

## quilosaq

@natrix:

¿Usas openrc o systemd?

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Si, instalé setxkbmap y lo configure es español tanto en root como en usuario, pero nada. También probé taclados de 102 y 105 car con y sin teclas muertas, teclados españoles y latinos...nada...

Estoy usando systemd.

----------

## quilosaq

Si usas systemd habrás seguido estas instrucciones:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/HOWTO/es#systemd_2

¿Que dice 

```
locale -a
```

?

----------

## natrix

Si, consulte la wiki que mencionas:

Acá va la salida:

```
 # locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

es_ES

es_ES@euro

es_ES.iso885915

es_ES.iso885915@euro

es_ES.utf8

POSIX

```

----------

## esteban_conde

Pueba a dejar /etc/locale.gen así:

```
es_ES UTF-8

es_ES@euro UTF-8

```

Creo que no tienes que hacer más que descomentar esas opciones y si no están las copias.

Luego ejecuta locale-gen creo que con eso es suficiente para conseguir la ñ.

Posiblemente tengas que exportar o poner setxkbmap es en el .bashrc, ya no recuerdo como lo hice.

----------

## MrBrutico

Puedes probar poniendo locale.gen

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

----------

## natrix

Ya fue...

Volví a KDE4.

KDE F5 esta bueno pero todavía no es para mí

Gracias a todos por la ayuda que me dieron. Aprendí mucho.

Saludos

----------

